# Différence entre Imac 27



## Lunchbox01 (3 Octobre 2013)

La différence entre les cartes graphiques des 2 imacs 27 est elle énorme? c'est ce quelqu'un m'a dit récemment , que s'il fallait acheter un Imac ,c'était soit le 21.5 + fusion drive , ou le 27 haut de gamme , mais surtout pas les 2 autres.

La carte graphique du 27 a 1799 :NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M avec 1 Go de mémoire vidéo 
La carte graphique du 27 a 1999 :NVIDIA GeForce GTX 775M avec 2 Go de mémoire GDDR5 
et encore pour le 27 avec celle ci NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M.

merci


----------



## patabule (4 Octobre 2013)

je n'ai pas tout compris là...
tu peux développer et expliquer pourquoi il ne faut pas acheter les 2 autres ?


----------



## Lunchbox01 (4 Octobre 2013)

patabule a dit:


> je n'ai pas tout compris là...
> tu peux développer et expliquer pourquoi il ne faut pas acheter les 2 autres ?



ON me la déconseillé a plusieurs réprises , car niveau efficacité/prix , ils étaient moins bons que les 2 autres citées.


----------



## patabule (4 Octobre 2013)

moi perso je serais tenté par cette option :

La carte graphique du 27 a 1999 :NVIDIA GeForce GTX 775M avec 2 Go de mémoire GDDR5 
+ fusion drive
+ I7


----------



## Lunchbox01 (4 Octobre 2013)

patabule a dit:


> moi perso je serais tenté par cette option :
> 
> La carte graphique du 27 a 1999 :NVIDIA GeForce GTX 775M avec 2 Go de mémoire GDDR5
> + fusion drive
> + I7



ben c'est le top !
Moi j'ai commandé celui a 1999 + fusion drive 1to + carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M

J'ai gardé la i5


----------



## floxy31 (4 Octobre 2013)

Je pense prendre le même que toi, j'hésite entre le fusion drive 1to et le SSD 512go ... Sachant que si je prends le SSD, le mac me revient aux alentours de 2500 euro! 

J'attends de voir les prix du Mac Pro pour faire mon choix


----------



## Lunchbox01 (4 Octobre 2013)

floxy31 a dit:


> Je pense prendre le même que toi, j'hésite entre le fusion drive 1to et le SSD 512go ... Sachant que si je prends le SSD, le mac me revient aux alentours de 2500 euro!
> 
> J'attends de voir les prix du Mac Pro pour faire mon choix




Quand sort le mac pro ? c'est pas en 2014 ?


----------



## patabule (4 Octobre 2013)

préparez les kleenex, parce qu'à mon avis ça va piquer sévère la carte bleue...


----------



## robertodino (4 Octobre 2013)

J'ai commandé le 27" en i7 avec 16go de ram, FD 1To, GTX 780M. Reste plus qu'à attendre de le recevoir...


----------



## Lunchbox01 (5 Octobre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> J'ai commandé le 27" en i7 avec 16go de ram, FD 1To, GTX 780M. Reste plus qu'à attendre de le recevoir...



Wow! Vous avez du payer une fortune .. d'ou provient tout cette argent ? ahah


----------



## floxy31 (5 Octobre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> J'ai commandé le 27" en i7 avec 16go de ram, FD 1To, GTX 780M. Reste plus qu'à attendre de le recevoir...


 
Très bon choix ! tiens nous au courant quant à cette fameuse 780M niveau perf voir si elle vaut vraiment le coup ...

@Lunchbox01 Non le mac pro sort cet automne, sortie imminente ! J'espère qu'ils vont annoncer les prix le 15 octobre lors de la conférence


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2013)

Lunchbox01 a dit:


> Wow! Vous avez du payer une fortune .. d'ou provient tout cette argent ? ahah



Y en a qui arrivent à économiser, parfois ...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Octobre 2013)

en passant
il commence à avoir des tests des derniers 27
Et il y en aura de plus en plus
(ca vient juste de sortir)

macg en a testé un avec fusion drive
c'est dans les news d'hier
Test de l?iMac 27" Core i5 à 3,4 GHz fin-2013 avec Fusion Drive


----------



## robertodino (5 Octobre 2013)

Les premiers Test de la GTX780M sont positifs, par contre impossible de trouver quoi que ce soit sur la dissipation thermique du modèle haut de gamme avec ce GPU et i7.


----------



## patabule (5 Octobre 2013)

c'est justement ce que j'attends aussi...


----------



## robertodino (5 Octobre 2013)

patabule a dit:


> c'est justement ce que j'attends aussi...



Ca devrait être bon tout de même, ils ont fait de sérieux efforts en la matière. Par contre en jeu j'imagine que ça va chauffer. Comme toujours sur ces machines ultrafines


----------



## Ridrogue (8 Octobre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> J'ai commandé le 27" en i7 avec 16go de ram, FD 1To, GTX 780M. Reste plus qu'à attendre de le recevoir...



J'attends ton retour sur la bête car je suis sur le point de commander quasiment le même.
D'après les vidéos que j'ai vu sur youtube des iMac 27 génération précédente, sur certains jeux, genre BF3 en très haute résolution, ça tenait la route, alors avec une 780m ça devrait être mieux.

Par contre, il fut un temps, les écrans des 27 étaient sujet aux tâches sur la durée. il semblerait qu'ils aient considérablement amélioré ça, des infos à ce propos ?

En tout cas, belle machine !


----------



## patabule (8 Octobre 2013)

j'attends des comparo I5 et I7
775 et 780 aussi juste pour voir.

A propose des CG, laquelle de ces deux cartes se rapproche de la 680 de 2012 ?
Parce que si la 775 est aussi véloce que la 680, ça me va là.


Mais je trouve que ça ne se bouscule pas trop les tests quand même.


----------



## herszk (13 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour.
Je pense qu'avec l'arrivée des nouveaux processeurs haswell, des dernières cartes graphiques et de la connection pci du ssd, un 27" d'entrée de gamme couplée à un fusion drive 128 est déjà une très belle bête.


----------



## Lunchbox01 (13 Octobre 2013)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Je pense qu'avec l'arrivée des nouveaux processeurs haswell, des dernières cartes graphiques et de la connection pci du ssd, un 27" d'entrée de gamme couplée à un fusion drive 128 est déjà une très belle bête.



Comment avoir les nouveaux processurs Haswell ?


----------



## patabule (13 Octobre 2013)

Lunchbox01 a dit:


> Comment avoir les nouveaux processurs Haswell ?






T'as pris un apéro nan ?


----------



## herszk (13 Octobre 2013)

Et bien, il faut acheter les derniers imac 27" !!


----------



## patabule (13 Octobre 2013)

herszk a dit:


> Et bien, il faut acheter les derniers imac 27" !!




le pire c'est qu'il vient d'en commander un il me semble


----------



## Lunchbox01 (14 Octobre 2013)

patabule a dit:


> le pire c'est qu'il vient d'en commander un il me semble



  :love:


----------



## robertodino (17 Octobre 2013)

Et voilà, mon iMac tout beau tout neuf est sur le bureau


----------



## Lunchbox01 (17 Octobre 2013)

moi aussi depuis 5 jours déja ! 
Alors ? tes premieres impressions ? ^^


----------



## patabule (17 Octobre 2013)

ROOOOOO !!!!

Bé vas sérieusement vous y coller question compte rendu hein...
on attend avec impatience


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Et voilà, mon iMac tout beau tout neuf est sur le bureau


hummm
Faire un Apple Hardware test et envisager un retour -échange car normalement
c'est le bureau qui est sur le mac

(je sors)


----------



## patabule (17 Octobre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> hummm
> Faire un Apple Hardware test et envisager un retour -échange car normalement
> c'est le bureau qui est sur le mac
> 
> (je sors)



la jalousie le rend en forme le Pascal


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2013)

patabule a dit:


> la jalousie le rend en forme le Pascal


nanan ,j'ai bossé sur des 27  (2012) .très agréable sauuuuf sous certains éclairages
(ecran encore brillant donc effet miroir parfois genant)
par contre " oui" si on considere que  là je poste depuis un   _dinosaurus vindausus _
( mais pas  en vista, faut pas pousser la torture trop loin )


----------



## patabule (17 Octobre 2013)

:rateau:


Tiens, je reviens à la configuration du machin suite à ma énième relecture de la page sur l'apple store.

Je devrais pas... à chaque fois que je consulte pour valider un choix, je me rajoute une question...

Je vous fais part de la dernière :

je bidouille sur un macbook blanc depuis un sacré long moment.
Macbook avec un DD de 120 G°. Ça peut faire sourire, mais au final, cela me suffit largement, dans la mesure ou ma principale activité étant aujourd'hui de bosser sur Lightroom avec un import des raw direct sur un DD externe de 2 T. 
J'y stocke bien sûr quelques fichiers perso (musique, textes, téléchargements diverses etc.) mais pas de quoi gonfler le DD du macbook. Bref, je ne suis pas du style à gaver un disque à son maxi, je transfère si nécessaire quoi.

Suite à cette remarque, je me posais la question de prendre en option le SSD de 256 G° plutôt que le fusion drive avec ses 1 T du coup, sachant que le prix est identique.

Inconvénient, question stockage, on paume grave, on est d'accord mais vu pour le moment ma pratique...

Avantage, par contre, je profite en permanence de la vitesse du SSD, contrairement au FS qui une fois ses 128 G° atteint "déborde" sur le DD avec j'imagine une baisse question réactivité.
De plus, un SSD ne chauffe pas ou moins que la solution double non ? et dans le cas de l'Imac, je pense que cela peut être un plus.
Je ne parlerais pas du risque de panne accru sous FD avec 2 unités au lieu d'1 qui conduit de toute façon à la perte des données...

Donc je me pose cette option du SSD 256 avec un DD en externe pour y stocker les fichiers volumineux ou peu utilisés.

Vos avis m'intéresse les gars...


----------



## Ridrogue (17 Octobre 2013)

patabule a dit:


> :rateau:
> Donc je me pose cette option du SSD 256 avec un DD en externe pour y stocker les fichiers volumineux ou peu utilisés.
> 
> Vos avis m'intéresse les gars...



Bonsoir,

Figure toi que je me suis fait la réflexion il y a peu car j'envisage également l'achat ultérieurement d'une de ces bebêtes 
Je pensais à un FT 3To mais l'alternative du SSD 256Go pour le système et les applications est une très bonne idée. Tout ce qui est volumineux --> sur un disque externe USB3.
Un disque externe USB3 offrira une lecteur suffisamment rapide je pense, même en écriture. Le principale est le système sur SSD et les applications, c'est tout. Le reste n'a pas forcément besoin de la vitesse du SSD. A choisir j'y réfléchirai maintenant. Sur un PC standard, si je devais faire une config, ce serait ça, un disque SSD pour le système et les applis et le reste sur un second disque, interne certes ! Vu les débits de l'USB3, je ne crois pas que ce soit bien moins inférieur à un disque branché en interne.


----------



## patabule (17 Octobre 2013)

merci pour cet avis Ridrogue. Je vais en tenir compte en tout cas.
Je me déciderai dans quelque temps, je peux bien attendre un peu.


----------



## herszk (17 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous.
128 Go sont largement suffisants pour contenir le système et les applications, donc, le fusion drive avec 1 Go serait indiqués si l'on prend la précaution de partitionner le disque en réservant la plus grande part du disque à une partition de données, cette partition serait hors du fusion drive, donc les gros fichiers ne risqueraient pas de polluer le fonctionnement du fusion drive. Un autre avantage, serait que si le SSD tombait en panne, on n'aurait pas besoin de restaurer les données après réparation.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## patabule (17 Octobre 2013)

C'est pas idiot non plus si cela est possible, je ne sais pas...
Je pensais que ma question du début pouvait paraître idiote et sans intérêt, mais la converse devient plutôt intéressante je trouve.

Dans ton cas, en admettant que cela soit possible de partitionner le DD de 1T, même si l'ensemble OS + logiciels installés sur le SSD ne le remplie pas (faudrait que je vérifie ce que pèse toutes mes appli+système quand même...), tu es toujours sujet au débordement sur la partie du DD reliée et des ralentissements.

Tiens du coup je viens de faire "lire les informations" sur mon dossier appli, et je n'ai pas le poids total...!!!!!
ça serait pratique pour évaluer l'espace qui resterait...


----------



## herszk (18 Octobre 2013)

patabule a dit:


> Dans ton cas, en admettant que cela soit possible de partitionner le DD de 1T, même si l'ensemble OS + logiciels installés sur le SSD ne le remplie pas (faudrait que je vérifie ce que pèse toutes mes appli+système quand même...), tu es toujours sujet au débordement sur la partie du DD reliée et des ralentissements.


Justement, si les données sont en dehors du fusion drive, elles ne peuvent pas provoquer de débordement sur la partie DD du fusion drive.
Il est parfaitement possible de formater une partition non fusion drive si je m'en réfère aux questions-réponses apple : Mac*mini (fin*2012) et iMac (fin*2012)*: à propos du disque Fusion*Drive


----------



## patabule (18 Octobre 2013)

merci Herszh

je vais regarder tout ça.
C'est peut être en effet la meilleure solution, à voir...


----------



## herszk (18 Octobre 2013)

Peut-être est-ce suffisant de ne placer hors fusion drive que les très gros fichiers : vidéo et autres...
En tout cas, tiens nous au courant.


----------



## Ridrogue (18 Octobre 2013)

herszk a dit:


> si je m'en réfère aux questions-réponses apple : Mac*mini (fin*2012) et iMac (fin*2012)*: à propos du disque Fusion*Drive



Je suis allé sur le lien et j'y ai lu ça : 
"*Est-il possible dajouter des disques durs USB, FireWire ou Thunderbolt en plus du disque Fusion Drive ?*
Il  nest pas possible dajouter un disque externe en plus dun volume  Fusion Drive. Le disque Fusion Drive est conçu pour fonctionner avec un  disque dur interne et un périphérique de stockage Flash interne."

On ne peut pas utiliser de disque externe si on a un Fusion Drive ?!!!!????!!!!


----------



## patabule (18 Octobre 2013)

je pense qu'il faut lire que l'on ne peut pas faire de FD avec un simple disque externe.



Il serait vraiment curieux et suicidaire de ne pas pouvoir brancher un DD externe à ton mac équipé du fusion drive et de son DD interne.


----------



## iakiak (18 Octobre 2013)

patabule a dit:


> je pense qu'il faut lire que l'on ne peut pas faire de FD avec un simple disque externe.
> 
> 
> 
> Il serait vraiment curieux et suicidaire de ne pas pouvoir brancher un DD externe à ton mac équipé du fusion drive et de son DD interne.



Oui bien sûr que c'est ça.
Ca ne parle que du fonctionnement du FusionDrive.

En tout cas c'est intéressant de savoir qu'on peut partitionner les Fusion Drive.
Perso je pense que 500Go sont largement suffisants pour la partition OS+softs+documents de travail. Et les 500Go restant sont bons pour l'archivage (même si ça remplace pas l'externe bien sûr !).

Je me demande d'ailleurs si le FD sur 500Go (128 de SSD + 512 de HD) ne serait pas plus performant que le format FD par défaut (128 + 1To) ? Le ratio de SSD étant plus important...

Maintenant je sais pas si ça vaut le coup de s'embêter ? Et si il ne vaut pas mieux laisser le système gérer tout ça.


----------



## herszk (18 Octobre 2013)

Ridrogue a dit:


> On ne peut pas utiliser de disque externe si on a un Fusion Drive ?!!!!????!!!!



Cela veut dire que ton DDE ne sera jamais intégré à fusion drive, comme d'ailleurs une partition interne supplémentaire.
Tu pourras l'utiliser comme nimporte quel périphérique externe.


----------



## Ridrogue (18 Octobre 2013)

herszk a dit:


> Cela veut dire que ton DDE ne sera jamais intégré à fusion drive, comme d'ailleurs une partition interne supplémentaire.
> Tu pourras l'utiliser comme n&#8217;importe quel périphérique externe.



Je m'en doutais aussi un peu, ça aurait été assez n'importe quoi dans le cas contraire.

Je pense que le SSD sera plutôt ma préférence par rapport à un Fusion Drive malgré tout son intérêt.
Je brancherais donc un disque externe. Enfin, pour l'instant je n'ai encore commandé la bête, pfff, je m'y vois déjà !


----------

